# 180g canopy [load warning]



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

this is just a photo walk through of a canopy i'm building for a neighbor's salt tank. hope u get some useful info from it!:victory:


----------



## griffin (May 7, 2006)

quick question, how much weight can a tank take? Wont the extra weight of this hood only increase the strain on the glass?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Nice, Posting for future reference...
The weight is exerted on the edge of the glass not bowing in the middle, minimal risk at the most.


----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

the canopy is not very heavy at this point. not near as much as my 125 canopies.

this one is going on an acrylic tank too.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Nice Job


----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

ty kyoshi


----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

double post


----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

another notch on the ole" tool belt. will deliver tonight!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Looks great, good job.
My mitre box and I are not on speaking terms.. I think it hates me.


----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

ty hoosier. i don't get along well w/ any of my miter saws...and for that i can only say,"TY God for wood filler! :wink:


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

Hoosier Tank said:


> Looks great, good job.
> My mitre box and I are not on speaking terms.. I think it hates me.


That's why I bought a compound miter saw. Now I can make the wrong cut so much quicker :lol:

That's a great looking canopy you've built there. Be sure to post pics with it installed.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

Hoosier Tank said:


> My mitre box and I are not on speaking terms.. I think it hates me.


 :lol: LOL :lol: Mine too!


----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

ty guys. here's the finished product atop her perch!




























cost to build...$180

new owner cost...$280


----------



## Steak Taco (May 18, 2008)

Very nice........I wish you were my neighbor.


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

Verry well done and a beutiful finnished product, I would personaly take some of the same molding you used on the canopy and make some fake doors for the stand to mach the canopy just a personal prefrance but you still did an outstanding job either way


----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

ty for checkin out my work guys.

taco...if i could figure out how to mail it, i'll let u know!

MWM...i'll probably just trim the sides where the edges meet. guy doesn't wanna spend a ton of money. the whole front of the stand is 2 big doors.


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

HA HA yeah I totaly missed the part about it being for you're neighbor. :lol:


----------

